# Need info on rye grass HAY



## crimsondawn2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got talked into buying round bales of what was called rye grass hay for horses. Told it was a preferred hay in Mississippi for horses? Now that I have it, it looks more like soft straw -- long and golden. What have I got? Is it any good for horses, or harmful? Help


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

rye grass is a winter grass when cut for hay has little or no relative feed value used as a filler and fed withe a hi protein supplement for cattle usually cut in may hard to dry lots of stem all of my customers like wlll managed bermuda grass but i do grow ryegrass for winter feed and hay


----------

